Ask HN: What skills would you bring to a Zombie apocalypse? - thatnorthmonkey
======
fearoffish
Organising skilled workers and incentivising them to work towards providing
sustenance and protection for teams I would coordinate. Arranging transport
mechanisms to gathering teams, who would scout local areas for useful items
and retrieve them. Disciplining rogue workers who fall out of line with a
wooden apparatus wrapped in some form of sharp metal wire, of which I may give
a cute name to make it even scarier.

------
nosmokewhereiam
I left AFCyber for the cannabis sector 3 years ago. Since then, I've worked
several indoor gardens, handled all the compliance headaches along the way,
and have been extracting hemp for a year as well. Making your own flower,
alcohol (using a still), Bubblehash, distillate, and rosin are all possible
without electricity.

